# Quickest Drying Method



## JJBlue22 (Mar 30, 2007)

I was browsing through different techniques, etc, and I was wondering what is the ABSOLUTELY quickest drying method but without having to purchase special scientific equipment.  Is there any way to do it with an oven?  Just curious about this, and yes, indeed I'm a newbie to the growing part of it.  All I need to know is how to smoke it! lol


----------



## JJBlue22 (Mar 30, 2007)

Could somebody help me out??

And if nobody has any idea, could you tell me the MOST EFFICIENT way of drying and curing?  But if you respond explain as if I'm 2 years old cuz I dont know jack about growing.


----------



## Hick (Mar 31, 2007)

jj..you could bake them in the oven, or nuke 'em in the wave. It will decrease the potency, it will taste like crap, and it may not burn too well.
.....but for top quality smoke..._there are NO shortcuts_...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Apr 2, 2007)

Okay its far from ideal, but if you're _desperate_ here's a quick fix: bake bud in oven at 125 F for 1 hour. Squish it up into a ball, then let it sit for about 15 minutes. It'll do the trick, but obviously won't be as good as it would if you had dried and cured properly.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

i never really knew there was ''special scientific equipment'' to cure or dry bud lol. but a food dehydrater, oven, microwave, brown paper bag in the dark. dryer lol j/p


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 2, 2007)

I know this kid said he could wait a couple weeks to get it and he wanted it NOW even if it tasted like **** cuz he was desperate as hell! 

But thanx to all answers! -JJ


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

whatever floats your boat.


----------



## hazegray77 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm planning on drying a male plant out for for making tea. I'm assuming the 125 degree / hour in the oven will suit the purpose fine


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Apr 4, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> jj..you could bake them in the oven, or nuke 'em in the wave. It will decrease the potency, it will taste like crap, and it may not burn too well.
> *.....but for top quality smoke...there are NO shortcuts...*
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938


 
So, so true, Hick, so very true... 

I guess my observation is this: If you took the time and care to grow the BEST plants/flowers that you could, why would you not want to finish the process and properly cure your harvest?? 

"To each, their own"

Nelson


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 4, 2007)

blowdryer

just kidding


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 9, 2007)

O
|\_ __o
_| _| \


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 9, 2007)

the best way is to wait. If u waited this long for it to grow why cant u wait the xtra time for it to cure. if u would like to sample a bud put it on ur cable box for about six hours and will be ready to smoke and dont taste as harsh as it does in the oven. but if u can WAIT for it to fully cure u will enjoy it better. good luck man peace


----------



## the_riz (Apr 10, 2007)

*well i just hacked down one of my girls for curing, gonna leave the main buds and cola to cure au' naturel, but for some of the smaller ones? i just wacked some in the oven for when Dr GreenThumb gets home, just smokin a doob of oven baked bud and im blitzed lol

125f or 50*c for an hour then it should be crumbly bumbly  *


----------



## PoisonRice (Apr 16, 2007)

Cant stress the importance of curing.  This makes or breaks your bud.  Why you spend all the time in the growroom putting in so much love if you miss the most important part!??!

I cure even street bought chronic as I alway get them a little to fresh, so I just put them in a old jelly jar for about a week.  After a week it taste so much better and the high is a little bit stronger.

Most important thing about the weed is its smokeability.  I love my buds smooth and mellow.  Very flavored and just perfect smoke. Add a RooR and im in heaven.

Cure it properly and next time grow more so you dont have to be "desprite"


----------



## Brouli (Apr 16, 2007)

Method One: Manicure fresh buds. Spread them out evenly and wrap in paper or enclose in an envelope. Place the paper or envelope on top of a warm object  refrigerator, radiator, television, etc. Depending upon heat level, buds will be dry in a few hours to overnight. Buds should be a bit crispy when dry. Place buds in an airtight container until they sweat. Follow curing instructions above. 

Method Two: Cut up fresh buds and foliage. Place on a 6-inch (15 centimeter) square of tinfoil. Hold or place it over a 60-80-watt light bulb. Stir every 30 seconds. The weed takes 1-3 minutes to dry.

Method Three: Place cut up buds and foliage on a cookie sheet in an oven at 65 degrees C. (150 degrees F.) for 10- 15 minutes. Check regularly until dry. Follow curing instructions above.

Method Four: Place cut up buds and foliage in a microwave oven. Power the oven to 40-50 percent and give short 5-10 second bursts. Check regularly until dry.

Method Five: Cut fresh buds and foliage into small pieces and place them in a glass jar with an airtight lid. Place several silica gel desiccant packs (the kind that come with electronic devices and cameras) into the glass jar and seal the jar. Moisture will migrate to the silica gel in a few hours. Remove the packets and dry in the sun. Replace silica packs until marijuana is dry enough to smoke. Find silica gel packs at auto parts or electronic stores. 

Method Six: Peel stems so they plants dry faster. First remove large leaves. Peel off the outer layer of the stem with a knife. This exposes the inside of the stem and cuts drying time by about 20 percent.Patient growers smoke no bud before its time!


----------

